# New Trophy



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I was at my taxidermist today picking up my Tahr mount. The taxidermist had and Gemsbok which I've always wanted to harvest along with a Giraffe as well as a Hyena and a Leopard. The fiance told me she wanted me to go harvest a Giraffe for our game room. I'm definitely going to take advantage of that. It was really cool.


----------

